# Study Medicine in Denmark



## mitaka_gr (Mar 13, 2008)

Firstly I want to say hello to all of you, because I am a new member of the forum!
I have several questions about studying medicine in Europe. The first one is, are there medical universities with no fees? I have heard about several, but no medical once, that have no fees for students from the European Union.
The next thing I want to understand is, now that I want to study medicine the only exam I have to sit is TOEFL to apply, or there are some others like chemistry, or biology? 
Well, that for now.
If anybody can help, do it #happy


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

medical universities in france dont require fees ie tuition fees but since you are an international student you must sit for an exam after the first year the best ones go through the rest are dropped

these exams (concours) are in french btw so if you are not familiar with this language dont bother applying


----------



## pixykxl (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm also intrested in this


----------



## isilucy (Sep 18, 2012)

that depends on the country and other language requirements (such as native tongue) of where you think of applying...


----------

